# Guadaupe Canoe Livery



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Last Thursday, I went to check out the Guadalupe Canoe Livery as a possible location for a future Heroes on the Water fishing trip. The owner, Mike Clark, shuttled me and my kayak upriver to Nichols Crossing, four river miles from the take out spot at Hwy 281. The river was still a little off color, due to recent rains, however the water levels were still a couple feet lower than normal. 

The fishing was remarkably good, especially considering the less than ideal conditions. I caught several species of fish including Guadalupe bass, longear sunfish, redbreast sunfish, green sunfish, bluegill, Rio Grande cichlid, channel catfish, and a brief (but memorable) encounter with a long nose gar. 

I got off to a late start (3 p.m.) and paddled into the wind, so there was less time to fish than hoped for. Still it was a good trip and I recommend it highly. (guadalupecanoelivery.com) phone 1-830-885-4671 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

white spider fly? I have had good luck with those on the river in the past.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> white spider fly? I have had good luck with those on the river in the past.


What you see sticking out of the mouth of the sunfish are the white legs of a yellow popper.

I love poppers, and this year there are lots of grasshoppers, crickets, and small frogs on the river banks.


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

That first pic almost looks like Caddo! Cool spot!!


----------

